# Pork Shoulder at 275



## ham73mer (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a 30 MES and wanna smoke a shoulder about 10 pounds. Question is I wanna cook it at 275 for 5 hours then wrap it for an additional 3 hours, any tips or advice? Also could I do 2 in the same amount of time? Thanks


----------



## bear55 (Dec 29, 2014)

I think it likely at 275 you will finish before 8 hours are done. I believe, if you started at 235-245 and foiled at 165 IT you will finish within your 8 hours but it will be close.  You can do two for the price/time of one.  I assume you are making pulled pork?  If so take them to 205 IT and rest them in an ice chest (no ice) for an hour or two before pulling.  If you choose to use the lower temps do not be afraid to raise your smoker temps if you see your time frame is not going to be met.

Richard


----------



## ham73mer (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## sqwib (Dec 29, 2014)

Internal temp dictates your cook time.
You can half the 10 pounder to get it to cook quicker
180-190 internal for slicing and around 200-205 for pulling


----------



## ham73mer (Dec 31, 2014)

Put a 9.25 and 6.75 pounders in at 8am grill is at 244 and climbing !!


----------



## ham73mer (May 22, 2015)

Came out great 8hrs 20 minutes at 275 rapid in foil after 5 hours. That's for the tips!!


----------

